
Design for an Audience - jashkenas
http://style.org/ku/
======
keyle
Being a designer is being a good communicator first. The rest is applying the
gestalt. But it starts with putting yourself in the shoes of the audience and
telling a story (visually).

This is why, no matter how much technology changes, from Paint shop pro, to
Photoshop, to Sketch, to Figma, etc. Nothing scares a designer, because
designing is a timeless skills with very few variants over time (gradients /
skeuomorphic design / flat / combination ...) It's like how would you like
your water, with a slice of lemon or ice?

Visual hierarchy, grouping, aligning on grids, contrasts, use of colours and
tones, that's the part that's easily learnt. The why is where design is
interesting.

~~~
mettamage
You seem like you know a thing or two about design (I took a month UX design
course where I came to the same conclusion). How would you go about learning
design?

I ask this because learning how to code on your own seems -- in a way -- much
easier. Just go on the internet, look up the necessary resources et voila,
done. But that's not the case with design. So how could one self learn design?

~~~
galfarragem
You learn design by doing, being criticised and then thinking about it. The
learning pace will be very variable depending on your background and time
investment.

Learning design seems easy because the barriers to entry are almost
unexistent: no matter how bad it is, most designs will somehow do the job. By
the other hand, to get design skills that can land you a job might not be an
easy task.

The _scale_ changes the best way to approach design. It matters if it's small
scale (web/graphic/product), medium scale (architecture) or large scale
(urban) but - with different weights - usability, proportions, trends,
psychology/sociology and economics are always relevant. Anyway a good designer
will adapt to a different scale within a short time: design is design.

------
throwaway_234
Design is easy... keep it simple... place stuff where it always is.. use
modern fonts(one for headers text and other for paragraphs).. proper spacing
... .. color contrasting colors and one color that is opposite of all others
used to highlight x. Also find another designers work you love and use it as a
template/for inspiration.

I love designing and especially in code. I don’t understand what’s the point
of wireframe designers yet I have been rejected by numerous interviews/jobs
for being a design coder vs. a wireframe Designer.

~~~
hemclohumi
Most of the time easy thing is not that easy. It needs proper understanding on
user, context, demography etc. Most of the code generating tools creates junk
and useless code with random ids which are hard for developers to integrate
with logic, he has to change it to make it more semantic. Hence,companies look
for specific people when they have a team of html designers separately.

